# Any known issues using a DA7900 FD with an FSA crank?



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey all you knowledge gurus, I'm putting together my first road bike from scratch and wondering if the Shimano 7900 FD can properly shift around an FSA standard (53/39) crank set? I had one opinion that said "no problem" and another that said 7900FD only worls well with a 7900 crank set, Anyone have real world experience with this?

Many thanks,


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

PS: I should have added that I'm using 7900 shifters...


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Why wouldn't it?
There are plenty of bikes that come with Shimano FD's and FSA cranks.
D/A rings are a little nicer than FSA...but not earth shattering


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

I know, I see lots of that combination around (my sons's CAAD 10 is like that), but not necessarily with 7900 series parts. I was told by someone that particularly the 7900 FD only works with 7900 crank sets and that I should be looking around for an older 7800 series FD. I'm not sure if the comment applied to standard ring sizes (53/39) or a compact (50/34). I was hoping someone on here would have first hand experience with this.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Shimano...and a lot of people...would have you believe that you can only use model X ( insert part here) with other X ( insert part here)...or you will explode.
For the most part...cranks are cranks....and F/D's are F/d's
On one of my mtb's...I have XTR shifter running a Dura Ace 7800 F/d with a Speen adapter and an unpinned front Rotor Q ring....it shifts with in a hair of a full XX setup...and is lighter.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Of course the FSA crank is compatible but it absolutely won't shift as good as a Shimano crank.


----------



## eschummer (Jul 29, 2011)

OK, so to close the loop on this one, I have now put about 350 km on that new build with FSA cranks, Shimano shifters and Shimano chain, and not had any problems either front or back. If you're really interested you can find a link to the bike on the BH thread under the "other" manufacturers...


----------

